# Thigh highs for BIG thighs?



## BigCutieDemi (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok... So I never post in this area, but I have always enjoyed reading the threads. 
Does anyone know of any website or store that sells thigh highs for BIG thighs? I have them for from every plus size store I have seen them in and they just don't work. They roll down, and I recently bought a garter belt from LB and I must not be built for their standards because the bra strap type elastics that clip on to the stockings are wayyyyy too long, even on the shortest. And Torrid, forget it. Even their size 3/4 seems like it would fit a 250 lb person. Any ideas?? I did find a pair from the JustMySize but they only come in off black, not the fun ones that I am looking for. 
Help! 

<3 Demi


----------



## sunnie1653 (Apr 11, 2008)

I've found tan and nude colored thigh-highs in JustMySize at Walmart, they're like 5-7 dollars a pair, and they work for me, and I have that big-thigh thing going on. If you can't find them in your area, I know you can order them online


----------



## knottyknicky (Apr 11, 2008)

BigCutieDemi said:


> Ok... So I never post in this area, but I have always enjoyed reading the threads.
> Does anyone know of any website or store that sells thigh highs for BIG thighs? I have them for from every plus size store I have seen them in and they just don't work. They roll down, and I recently bought a garter belt from LB and I must not be built for their standards because the bra strap type elastics that clip on to the stockings are wayyyyy too long, even on the shortest. And Torrid, forget it. Even their size 3/4 seems like it would fit a 250 lb person. Any ideas?? I did find a pair from the JustMySize but they only come in off black, not the fun ones that I am looking for.
> Help!
> 
> <3 Demi




I find the straps to be way too long on garter belts, but thats because i'm 5'1" on a good day...you could always cut them and restitch them higher up, thats what I do.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi, 

We carry Thigh Highs and Stockings with a five inch wide lace top band in sizes to fit up to a 38inch thigh. They come in Black, White, Champagne, Cashmere and Red. We also design and manufacture our own Garter belts to absolutely any size and can make them extra long or extra short as required at no extra charge. 

If you enter code DIMS when checking out you can save 10%.

Hope that helps but dont hesitate to drop me a line if I can help further.

Tracey xx


----------



## BigCutieDemi (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the responses. I tried the JustMySize ones that they dont stay up for me. I never thought of cutting them and resewing them, but that is really an awesome idea.
I think the best is Bea Bea's... but do you ship to the US??


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 11, 2008)

They don't stay up for me either, no matter what I do. My thighs are shapped like ice cream cones, and the space just below my upper thigh makes the thigh high roll right down my leg... doesn't matter the size, doesn't matter the make - they just don't work on my type of leg. 

Heather has an easier time with hers because her thigh is the same size from hip to knee... so they just sort of grab on and stay put. 

Good luck!


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 12, 2008)

BigCutieDemi said:


> I think the best is Bea Bea's... but do you ship to the US??



Hi Demi

My Thigh Highs are very good at staying put and have two grip strips rather than just one butbut I do always warn folks... Dont use moisturiser, body cream, bath oil, talc or anything else on your legs or they wont hold. 

Also, I've come to the conclusion that sometimes its simple anatomy that makes the difference. I wear the largest size and they always stay up on one leg better than the other because one of my thighs has a helpful narrower bit.

Lastly, yes, I do ship to the US and pretty much everywhere else too. The automatic shipping calculator works on value rather than weight but if you send me a PM with what you need I'll calculate it all manually and see if I cant bring the cost of shipping down a bit for you.

Hope that helps 

Tracey xx


----------



## rainyday (Apr 14, 2008)

This might help with the rolling problem. I've never tried it on regular stockings, but I use it with the compression thigh highs that I wear for lymphedema. 

http://www.ameswalker.com/itstayad.html

Lots of places online sell it, as do specialty bra shops, but this is one of the better prices I've seen for it.


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 16, 2008)

check this out- haven't tried them, but their selection of sizes is pretty impressive!

http://http://stockingirl.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=miccina&Category_Code=CatQ

Or this one seems more affordable:

http://www.stockingsonly.com/stockingsplus3.htm


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> check this out- haven't tried them, but their selection of sizes is pretty impressive!
> 
> http://http://stockingirl.com/Merch...en=CTGY&Store_Code=miccina&Category_Code=CatQ



In their Queen Sized area (I have almost shakey reactions to that stupid label from my young days of trying to find pantyhose in drug stores) the biggest I found was Size 8 in one style, which they describe as up to 335lbs. The rest seem to top out around 190-230lbs.

I'm sure it will be a helpful resource for some here, but nothing I haven't seen listed on many other mainstream "plus size" sites.


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 16, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> In their Queen Sized area (I have almost shakey reactions to that stupid label from my young days of trying to find pantyhose in drug stores) the biggest I found was Size 8 in one style, which they describe as up to 335lbs. The rest seem to top out around 190-230lbs.
> 
> I'm sure it will be a helpful resource for some here, but nothing I haven't seen listed on many other mainstream "plus size" sites.



Yeah, I see what you mean. They bill themselves as having the largest stockings in the world, and I was excited by the 8x which I assumed applied to all the items, but Quel Disappointment!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 16, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Yeah, I see what you mean. They bill themselves as having the largest stockings in the world, and I was excited by the 8x which I assumed applied to all the items, but Quel Disappointment!



Yeah, apparently they have a very tiny definition of "the world"... the world of relatively chubby people?? hahah


----------

